# BMC Quality vs. others



## 7rider

Hi there.

I'm looking at a BMC Time Machine TM02. Just window shopping at this point, but looking for a new rig for TT's and triathlon/duathlons (currently on a Cervelo). On a group road ride yesterday, a few in the pack started bad mouthing BMC's - specifically frame quality/durability, and the manufacturer's willingness to stand by them. This smack talk came without my mentioning the bike - it was just offered up freely when it was observed that one woman was on a BMC. The names given to BMC were -- well, you can imagine. :blush2:

So, I'm curious about your experiences as owners. Are quality issues old news? Water under the bridge? Are new frames better? Has BMC upped their customer relations game? Any rants/raves for a shopper about your experience? Thanks, much!


----------



## PlatyPius

Let me guess... they were all riding Trek, Specialized, or other such generic bikes.


----------



## 7rider

Ha!
One (who had the most venom for BMC) was on a Specialized -- a replacement for a busted BMC??? (I know he is an ex-BMC rider).
Another was on a Seven, I think.


----------



## easyridernyc

*well, for what its worth*

its very rare that a cyclist of any kind, much less a racer or serious cyclist, i would imagine, would actually take the time to bash any particular manufacturer, or brand of bike. unless, of course, he a, had a generally bad experience on the one hand, or b, had legitimate safety or structural concerns about the integrity of the bikes themselves. 

as far as bad experiences, they happen, occassionally and from time to time. as i understand it, and depending on who you buy it from, bmc frames have a conditional lifetime warranty. ok if you run headlong into an effin wall, they wont replace it, duh. but if a crack develops as a result of what might be considered a structural flaw...

take a picture, send it to bmc. talk to bmc (very important). then take hacksaw to damaged frame. send to bmc. wait a week. receive replacement frame. continue to ride one of the world's greatest bicycles. if you fail to follow above, do not expect bmc to pay for driving your bike into a stone wall. 

2. the idea that the bikes themselves are somehow unsound is designed to distract and confuse you, into thinking that a superlight, superfast bike must somehow be vulnerable to stresses and cracking, oh my god its not built well its gonna break. silly. the guy that's telling you that is secretly regretting not being to own a bmc of his own under conditions favorable to him; he's looking for others to join in on his nasty meal of sour grapes. i wouldnt trust him or anyone else that pisses on another guy (or woman's bike) at face value. besides which, i've never heard credible, rational evidence that indicates that any of the negative stuff about bmc is even close to being true. quite to the contrary, bmc is generally regarded as one of the best manufacturers around; you'd be hard pressed to find anyone, anywhere (excepting your so called friends) who wouldnt agree. some even contend, and perhaps rightly so, that bmc

makes the best bikes in the world....


----------



## 7rider

Thank you.
Very helpful in dispelling that little seed of doubt he planted in my brain.
Looking forward to trying one out!


----------



## JMM

I promise, you will not regret it. I own a BMC TE02 Mountain Bike and it still feels stunning every time I climb on top of it. And I know for sure, my next road bike that I will get within the next 3 month will be a BMC too.


----------



## bikerjulio

I've got a 2008 SLC01 that had had a hard life racing before I bought the frame several years ago. I just liked the sculptural quality so much and wanted to try one. Took a while before one my size came up.

When I got it had a minor problem with the alloy BB insert coming a little loose in the shell. Fixed with some strategic injection of epoxy and it's been fine ever since. A nice, comfortable and pretty tough frame/fork combo. Gets out quite a lot still.


----------



## Oxtox

all I know about BMCs is that my dumbass sister and her lump of a husband bought them...

that alone would keep me from ever buying one.


----------



## 7rider

Thanks all.
I pulled the trigger on the BMC - the TM01, tho', not the 02.
I'll post a pic in the picture forum as soon as I can afford some proper wheels for it!


----------



## jjcools

You will be happy with it. Please record the conversation you have with the other riders when you pull up on it. Just make sure you can beat them in the sprint.

Sounds like you need new riding buddies... Everyone I know at least appreciates the design of these bikes. When I bought my first I was really in love with the ride and the distinct design that looked very insdustrial to me.

I bought a used SLX01 from a guy that actaully raced for BMC so it was ridden hard. I had it and loved it for about a year and a half before the garage door took it to another life (Yes, that happened). I took it to our local BMC dealer where I have a relationship, but did not purchase the bike, to have them look at it see if the crack was structural or cosmetic. That was mostly just a why not thing, then they contacted BMC and was able to get me 40% off any new BMC in stock for a crash replacement. I think that is pretty darn good since I was the second owner and they did not have to do anything for my stupid mistake. I did not take their offer because all I needed was a frame and the did not have any SLR01 frames onlys in my size but was very appreciative that they would be willing to work with me.


----------

